# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  First LDs in ages, a few techniques that helped me get 4 WILDs within an hour the other night

## snoop

I haven't tried to have lucid dreams in ages. I wake up several times a night naturally. After waking up about 3 times (it was around 1:30am) I woke up and retained enough awareness to see an opportunity to get lucid without putting so much effort into it that I would wake myself up and have to stay awake for a while before getting back to sleep, or really caring if I failed or not. Given that I hadn't done more than rolled a round just a bit, visualization was quite easy and leads me to the first technique I discovered to help things along involving visualization.

1) Usually around this time of night, given you have already slept at least some, when you close your eyes you will get some sort of imagery. I took whatever bits that I saw, and produced a moving picture without trying so hard that I had to micromanage what was happening in the scene in great detail to the point that the images would become choppy or frequently disappear, like if I normally try to visualize a scene when being awake. Instead what I did was guided the imagery with a few thoughts about various people being the in the scene and watching them do things, but overall the visualization was very general and low quality. It was like watching a very low quality youtube video. There were people, but it was hard to tell whether they were male or female, there were only a few colors in the scene, and most of what was important was that the imagery be this way so that it could stay constant and fluid. After long enough of letting the imagery build on itself, I sort of just "stepped" into the dream.

This led me to have my first WILD in over 2 years. After that dream, I had 3 more.
2) I induced the last 3 WILDs by tactile sensations alone. In two of the induction sequences, I had to get in the dreams after reaching REM atonia. Usually this was very fluid for me in the past, I didn't have much trouble at all. I still didn't, but it was very smooth before, this time it felt like every neuron that was in my body (as in, not my brain or spinal cord) I had to be "ripped" out of in a strange sequence. It was almost painful in a way, but not quite. 

In any case, the way I was able to induce WILDs with tactile sensation was to do an exercise with my "dream" body, or non-physical body, however you want to phrase it. I would reach my arms up, so to speak, and rhythmically move my upper body (this is all with my dream body, just "visualizing" with thought-induced tactile sensations) a bit too, up and down a bit. I did it in this way so that eventually it felt like my body and the surface I was lying on was rocking like a boat. Once I got that sensation to stabilize as something that I didn't have to do, but was still happening to me, I increased the angles at which the surface would go in each direction. That is to say, I would get closer and closer to getting it to almost flip upside down, if the fulcrum of the rotating and rocking were at the base of your spine directly above your hips but slightly below the belly button. When I would go too far in once direction, I would fall. This fall would result in either going directly into a dream (as it did the first time), or "falling" into REM Atonia (like the other two).

The falling into REM Atonia was a strange feeling, once I had to transition from it into a dream. Reaching REM Atonia isn't surprisingly or odd feeling to me, I usually welcome it. Rather than what happened in the past, where I would imagine a vortex at my head or feet and get sucked into it and end up in a dream, I was still falling the entire time I was in it. In or to get in a dream, I had to make my feet and legs start to rotate and twist in such a way that they were "falling" on a different vector than the rest of my body. When I say this, I mean it was like they were again, being sucked into a black hole or a vortex, but instead as they got sucked in (very slowly I might add), the separation of my physical and non-physical body was happening. Instead of being crunched or teleported once reaching the "event horizon", so to speak, the neuronal mapping of the physical and non-physical body, the web of neurons that tied them together, were being pulled apart in every direction. The separation was, as I said, nearly painful, it felt like pulling apart two incredibly powerful magnets that I could "feel" being together, and pulling them apart made me feel great pressure in those areas. Anyway, my whole body would be sucked into the event horizon in this spiraling and then pulled apart everywhere fashion, and once all the way through, I'd be in a dream. 

The first dream was the only one worth nothing especially because how much non-lucid elements were taking place in such a stable lucid environment. I was in a gym at my home town and lots of people were there, and I saw a dog on the floor (all the people were in the stands), I moved over to it and then looked at the people and they instantly grew old and died and withered apart very quickly and fluidly, I looked at the dog and it was lying on the ground and did the same thing, then looked at my hands and they followed suit. Surprisingly the dream didn't end because I was in such control, but that intro bit was pretty goddamn cool looking, lol.

Anyway, I hope the low-definition visualization and rocking dreaming body mini-techniques (idk what else to call them really) might be able to help somebody else.

----------


## snoop

And, now to follow up the next day. I tried twice last night around the same time, using the boat rocking method (although this time was a bit different, it was more like I used my non-physical body to do inclined sit ups, where each time i go back down the incline gets closer and closer to 90 degrees), and it worked both times. Maybe it's just that I've found the technique for me, but 5 out of 5 times is pretty good, lol. If anyone needs me to try and explain it better or anything like that, feel free to ask.

----------


## MasterMind

Very interesting experiences. Thanks for sharing!

I can relate to the REM atonia stage that you are talking about and from my own experience not much effort is needed in this state, you intuitively know how to proceed in this state.

It's like your awareness in general feel different and your thoughts and visualization strangely enough feel more vivid.

What I am interested to hear more about is your thoughts on how you:

1. Wake up naturally (early) during the night

and 

2. Time it with REM atonia or alternatively induce rem atonia upon awakening?

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Dthoughts

this is fricign epic . thanks so much for sharing .

----------


## Ephytis

That's really interessting to read. I'll try this out tomorrow night I think. 
Tanks for sharing. ( I'll come back to share my attempt  :wink2:  )

----------


## snoop

> Very interesting experiences. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I can relate to the REM atonia stage that you are talking about and from my own experience not much effort is needed in this state, you intuitively know how to proceed in this state.
> 
> It's like your awareness in general feel different and your thoughts and visualization strangely enough feel more vivid.
> 
> What I am interested to hear more about is your thoughts on how you:
> 
> 1. Wake up naturally (early) during the night
> ...



Well, waking up throughout the night is just a natural occurrence for me. I haven't put enough effort into this or thought about timing up with REM states yet, I think I may just start. I have a very strange sleep cycle though, I feel like I should mention. It is most natural for me to actually stay up for around 38 hours and go to sleep for about 14 hours, that's just how my body wants to work. I already had sleep issues since adolescence, but after being in the military my sleep cycle went completely out of whack. The Army "owns the night". My body just can't seem to adjust to regular society at all now. Anyway, since this cycle obviously doesn't work with the rest of the working world and society, I have to keep a very strict schedule for going to sleep. Because my circadian rhythm is longer than 24 hrs, since I sleep at night, I wake up frequently. On a typical night, I wake up maybe 4 to 6 times before 6 am.  I simply make use of one of these wake up periods to WILD/WBTB.

Now, the way I "induce" REM Atonia (which happens about 75% of the time, or 25% of the time, alternatively, I wind up directly in a dream), is to be lying in the supine position. In other words, on my back. I haven't really gotten up or moved around more than maybe flipping over, and I've only had a few concentrated and focused thoughts. I do this so that I don't keep myself from being able to fall back asleep (getting to sleep in the first place is the hardest thing for me). From there, I imagine using my body, which leads to imagined tactile sensations. What I imagine specifically, is kind of pulling my upper torso up with my arms like doing a light sit up or crunch, but when I come down, I imagine going beyond my bed a few degrees. When I do it again, I go back up to the same light crunch position, but when I go back down I move a few degrees lower, inclining more downward every time I go down. I do this rhythmically, so that the motion builds up momentum and pushes my dream upper torso lower and lower from my real torso. At this point it is still just tactile sensations, completely imagined. After I get about 75% of the way to 90 degrees down, it transitions and has such momentum that I steadily actually use my dream body instead of just a tactile sensation, although just until I get 90% of the way to 90 degrees, it still "feels" like an imagined tactile sensation. But, there is a bit of something different that happens after 75% that I only really started picking up on during my third try. 

Anyway, I digress. Once I'm in the 90% zone I'm one or two rocks shy of just falling down. It feels a bit like falling endlessly with a hint of being sucked down a drain. Within seconds I get a wave of vibrations that last a few seconds themselves and I've reached REM Atonia. From here it's a matter of using an indirect method of entering a dream, and I'm in. Any time you try to brute force anything with lucid dreaming, it either winds up failing or causing you to lose lucidity or dream control. I think this is because if you just force something, you are leaving the hows and whys of what happens up to your subconscious thought processes, thereby strengthening the more delirious aspects of dreams and causing you to slip out of lucidity. If you use an indirect method, where you consciously think of a reason for something happening, you are focusing and directing your conscious attention and awareness to what is happening and removing the responsibility's for the hows and whys of what happened from subconscious thought processes. It keeps you more guided and concentrated. I got a bit off track again, but it relates to getting into a dream from REM Atonia. If you just will to be in a dream, how you get in there is completely up in the air, and you also wonder what the dream scene would be, etc. That's a lot of mental power you have to have in order to control something like that. So, instead, as I mentioned in the first post, I used to and sometimes still do imagine a vortex or black hole being by my feet or head, and I "know" that once sucked in that I'll be in a dream. This usually works for me, probably about 90% of the time anyway.

----------


## MasterMind

Thanks  :smiley:  I noticed that if my dream recall and dream awareness in general is good I wake up during the night as well.

I will use visualization on these awakenings simply to have something fun to do but also to see if this might trigger a dream re-entry. 

Bye for now!

----------


## Patience108

Thanks a million Snoop - after reading your thread then coming across an old wild explanation about moving visualising/feeling ones self being pulled around when falling back to sleep here on DV last night ; 

ParadigmShift WILD method 

about a method of tactile wilding - I managed a row of  oobe/LD'S this morning  ::D: 

Is ur method something like this?

----------

